# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] EVE Echoes mining ore bot [NOX] [Multiple Instance]

## boter

Trial day for all users.

FUNCTIONS:
•	Bot is 100% based on image and color search, no game modding, no injection, no memory reading and writing. To control the game, the android Nox emulator is used
•	Automatically mines ore in ANY zones according to your preset ore mining PRIORITY
•	Automatically changes the belt or cluster of asteroids if necessary
•	Automatic return to the nearest TRADING CENTER or NEAREST STATION in the current system when inventory is full
•	Automatic reaction to hostile pilots and, if necessary, flies to the stantion
•	Moves inventory to the item hangar
•	Closes ad units and cancels invitations to the fleet
•	Automatically logs into the system if there is no space in it (eg Jita 4)
•	Supports Venture 0 / Venture I / Venture II / Venture III / Retriever
•	Restarts EVE Echoes if the game closes unexpectedly
•	Displays the logs of each window: (hours of operation / number of cycles / price of mined ore / loading inventory / current activity) /
•	Supported game languages: Russian, English.


BOT MINES ORES: (depends on your fit and ore mining zone)
•	if Venture Traning - 8-15kk per day
•	if Venture II - 18-35kk per day
•	if Venture III - 30-70kk per day
•	if Retriever - 120-170kk per day

----------


## boter

bot is updated

----------


## Cosman

Looking to get this. Any chance you can pme
Me details?

----------


## Abacene

Ok, how do I get/download this???

----------

